

Zero to Hero Series - Erlang on Amazon Web Services - Part 1 - asymptotic
http://www.asimihsan.com/articles/zero_to_hero_erlang_on_aws_part_01.html
I've also finished Part 2: http://www.asimihsan.com/articles/zero_to_hero_erlang_on_aws_part_02.html<p>This series is taking me far longer than I anticipated; I haven't even started talking about Erlang or OTP yet because of having to set up all the preamble with respect to using Amazon Web Services.<p>I think I have about four or five parts left to this series.  Any and all comments are welcome!
======
asymptotic
I've also finished Part 2:
[http://www.asimihsan.com/articles/zero_to_hero_erlang_on_aws...](http://www.asimihsan.com/articles/zero_to_hero_erlang_on_aws_part_02.html)

This series is taking me far longer than I anticipated; I haven't even started
talking about Erlang or OTP yet because of having to set up all the preamble
with respect to using Amazon Web Services.

I think I have about four or five parts left to this series. Any and all
comments are welcome!

